# New Linux user - requesting help!!



## Viscarious (Oct 8, 2008)

I've got a few questions with ubuntu. First off, I cant really figure out how to update hardware drivers besides my nvidia card. I've tried the hardware update and it keeps opening the window for only my video card.

Next is, how would I set up wireless on ubuntu? I've got a hardwire setup but linux is on my lappy and I dont like wires. This also refers to the previous question cause I cant see/find drivers for my wireless network card.

Lastly, what are some great and absolutely must have programs for linux/ubuntu?

I cant believe I've just now found how awesome linux is....


Thanks


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2008)

first off wireless should auto appear on ubuntu the driver support is amazing what version are you running? if it really doesnt pick up your wireless what type of card is it? asfor wicked amazing program s


idk

firefox
gimp


their is all sorts of cool stuff here is a decent link 

http://www.linux.org/apps/


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks, Im not sure at the moment, Im at school and I left my lappy at home cause Im tired of toting around a 30lb backpack.

I'll get that info at around 2pm central


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 8, 2008)

Ok, ubuntu 8.10 was the ISO I used to install. 

Not sure how to find what wireless network card I have in my lappy through Linux. 

Also, just noticed that I cant hear any sounds for music. Im using VLC player to play stuff cause I dont know how to get codecs and whatnot for linux.

Wow, ima linux noob.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 8, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Ok, ubuntu 8.10 was the ISO I used to install.
> 
> Not sure how to find what wireless network card I have in my lappy through Linux.
> 
> ...


Ubuntu 8.10 is in beta version right now -- I wouldn't use it.  Get a version of 8.04 (the long-term release, good for two years of support) and try that, first.

And depending upon what laptop you have (make, model?), your wireless chipset may have been designed for windows-only operation (it sucks, but some manufacturers do this).


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 8, 2008)

Thank you. How would I go about getting 8.04 kernal/release? I think I read somewhere that you can go back? Not sure. : /

Im using an ASUS M50VM series laptop. The only info I have ATM on my wireless card is its a 802.11n+BT.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 8, 2008)

Aye -- it's not your fault -- Ubunut's got the link to the 8.10 Beta too prominently displayed on their site. 

You have to click on the link on the right-hand side of the page to get to 8.04 (the stable release): http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download

I warn you, though -- you'll have to reinstall everything, so we might try and get 8.10 working first.

You didn't by any chance install the 64-bit version, did you?


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 8, 2008)

I dont think I did. I remember getting an ISO image for the reason to install it on any PC. Its on a USB drive and is basically a live CD.

Also, Im installing todays updates. 55 new things, 4 uninstalls and 3 reinstalls.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 8, 2008)

Might do something to help -- like I said, it's in Beta, and stuff's changing every day in it to make it better.  It's getting rarer and rarer that hardware's found that doesn't work with Ubuntu these days, and I'm sure there's a fix out there for your laptop. 

There's others out there having the same troubles with your laptop, though, so don't feel bad: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912602

(Don't worry about following the instructions in that link -- they're probably outdated by this point.)


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea, Im really liking this OS over windows. I cant wait for my college classes with Linux. I'd really like to know my way in and out of this OS over windows anyday.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 8, 2008)

Aye, Ubuntu's where it's at, these days.  While I'm sure it's not going to totally unseat Windows, it's definitely a viable alternative.  Unless you're gaming or need to use some sort of proprietary hardware for a job or something, I can't see why someone would pay for Windows when Ubuntu's available for free.


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 12, 2008)

Can someone help me out with installing drivers for my PC under ubuntu? Ive been trying to figure out how to get my graphics cards working and whatnot...

Im lost


----------



## xfire (Oct 12, 2008)

First of you need to know what are the hardware in you Laptop. I tried Asus's website but it wasn't mentioned there about your sound card. So you have to ask customare care about the model of the sound card.
As for programs go to add/remove programs to see all the programs available for auto download and auto install.It even has a search function.
Don't worry about updating the hardware drivers as they are updated along with software updates.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> Can someone help me out with installing drivers for my PC under ubuntu? Ive been trying to figure out how to get my graphics cards working and whatnot...
> 
> Im lost



What exactly is your graphic card _not_ doing that you'd need new drivers?  Are you screen resolutions all right?


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 14, 2008)

it depends from distro to distro. Most only let me use 800x600 but I've got AIO pendrivelinux 2008 to run at 1280x1024 after a LOT of trial and error. Almost all distros are not playing any sound. I've been researching but I've not much time this week.


----------



## zithe (Oct 14, 2008)

Whenever a distro first comes out they tend to be VERY problematic. 

For quick drivers just to get your resolutions working, go to Applications > add/remove (At the very bottom of the drop down menu)
Search for Radeon or Geforce, depending on the graphics chip. (Hoping it's not intel; I've never installed one) 

If that doesn't work, you might have to Reconfigure X, which sounds a lot harder than it is. Everything it asks is very basic stuff. Just turn on your PC and hit Escape when it's loading GRUB. It'll bring up a menu of different modes to run in. Select '(Kernel number goes here) Safe mode' and wait through all the text. When you get the chance, run this(Include dashes):


> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg



Follow the steps. (At the monitor part, choose simple. Just pick your screen size) Eventually you'll get the chance to let Ubuntu autodetect the best video drivers or to do it manually. If you get this chance, it probably failed anyways. Choose fglrx if you run ATI, Vesa if you run Intel (usually works), and I'm not sure what goes for nvidia. I think vesa works for nvidia, too. 

In order to get sound you might need to install some codecs. I'm not entirely sure if distros come with MP3 and stuff. I always went and did that crap right away. Also, you might need to change from ALSA to OSS (or vice-versa) which are sound drivers. I'll look up a tutorial for you, as I've never had to do it before.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 14, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> it depends from distro to distro. Most only let me use 800x600 but I've got AIO pendrivelinux 2008 to run at 1280x1024 after a LOT of trial and error. Almost all distros are not playing any sound. I've been researching but I've not much time this week.



Ah -- that old problem.  Happens to a lot of people -- the good thing is, is that it's always fixable.  If what zithe says doesn't work, there's a few other things to try.


----------



## zithe (Oct 15, 2008)

It was a good idea to come here. What little response you'll get here outweighs whatever you find at the ubuntuforums ten fold. 

I've been bumping a help thread for 2 months there.


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree 200%. This forums is by far the absolute best I've come across. I've yet to post a problem here that hasn't been fixed or is in the fix.


----------



## mdm-adph (Oct 15, 2008)

Viscarious said:


> I agree 200%. This forums is by far the absolute best I've come across. I've yet to post a problem here that hasn't been fixed or is in the fix.



Don't worry -- it's just growing pains.  The use of Ubuntu has absolutely *exploded* recently -- there's no way there can be enough support for anyone, especially at the free forums.  Just sifting through all the stuff there can take hours, even if there _is_ an answer to your question somewhere.

What Ubuntu needs to do is have a very quick and easy FAQ section, with two things -- "How Do I Get Wireless Internet to Work" and "What's wrong with my video drivers?"  

Any luck with the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command?


----------



## Viscarious (Oct 15, 2008)

I havnt had time yet, I've been busy with school. I'll do it tonight when I get home. 

And after I mail the RMA for my four dead crucial memory sticks. :shadedshu


----------

